# اين توجد محلات بيع القطع الالكترونية ؟



## كهرب & إلكترون (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم​ 
اين توجد محلات بيع القطع الالكترونية في الدمام او الخبر ؟؟​ 
مثل​ 
Solderless Breadboard "لوحة الاختبار"



 
Resistor "مقاومة"
Capacitor "مكثف"


 

واي قطع اخرى​


----------



## كهرب & إلكترون (20 يناير 2008)

تمت الايجابة على سؤالي من قبل احد طلاب جامعة الملك فهد

- ( الموجات الإلكترونية ) في شارع الملك فهد - شارع الجوالات و المطاعم - يجيك المحل على اليمين بعد تقاطع البنك الأهلي التجاري .

2- ( الريس ) في شارع الملك فهد .. بالقرب من ( PC - Net ) و ( Sony ) .

3- ( مجداف ) تقاطع طريق الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز ( طريق الظهران .. سابقا ) مع طريق الملك فهد .

4- ( المهندسون العرب ) .. لا اعرف مكانه بالضبط و لكني سمعت بأنه قريب جدا من محل ( مجداف ) .


----------



## الامير المجهول (29 مارس 2011)

طيب في الرياض وين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

